# Concert doubleheaders



## Radames

Does anyone else attend two concerts in a single day? At Tanglewood I often do 3 - the 2:30 youth orchestra concert in Ozawa Hall then the chamber music concert at 6:30 in Ozawa then the main concert in the shed at 8:30. Tomorrow the Boston Civic Symphony is at Jordan Hall then a few hours later the San Fransisco Symphony is going to be at Symphony Hall. Can't resist that doubleheader.


----------



## pianississimo

If I'm travelling to London for a concert (about 200 miles from where I live) I will usually look at what else is happening while I'm there. London is full of great concerts all the time and venues like the Kings Place and Wigmore Hall often have afternoon chamber music concerts. It makes the most of the trip and encourages me to check out new music which I haven't heard before.

Edinburgh International Festival is great for that too because there is music on all the time. You can book the tickets for the big concert at Usher Hall and then look for the little recitals and chamber music concerts for which you can just usually buy the ticket at the door.


----------



## Radames

I actually did a triple-header on November 17th in Boston. While at Jordan Hall for the civic symphony I saw a poster that they were doing a chamber music concert that evening. So after the San Fran Symphony I went back to Jordan Hall for Schumann and Brahms music for cello and piano. What a day!

I did a doubleheader on Thanksgiving in Canada. The Montreal Symphony had a 10:30 AM concert. Got to hear the rarely performed Saint-Saëns 3rd Violin Concerto. When that ended at noon I drove out to Ottawa for an evening concert there that had Brahms' 4th Symphony and Wager's Wesendonck Leider.


----------

